# Re: The Tyco chassis' from Mattel



## Car-guy

*Re: The Tyco chassis' from Mattel*

Just noticed my in my email from them that they will be shipped by 2/28/09.

Has anyone received their order yet?


----------



## H.O. racer

I got mine a few days after ordering. Your's must be on back order.


----------



## HadaSlot

As I remember mine rather quick. About a week. That was during the Christmas shipping period. Way better than most ebay sellers anyway. I was surprised.


----------



## Car-guy

Guess so, I odered them at the end of December.


----------



## HadaSlot

They still are oneline so I just ordered 4 more. 2/21/09. I want more also. Let's see.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

They are on back order till the end of the month


----------



## rudykizuty

Not sure I've caught on......is this about the $2.98 chassis from the Mattel web site?


----------



## HadaSlot

Yes, and shipping is very fair. All four plus shipping is under 15 bucks to my house.


----------



## Car-guy

rudykizuty said:


> Not sure I've caught on......is this about the $2.98 chassis from the Mattel web site?



Yes, these are the 1's i'm talking about.


----------



## moondoggy

dang.... just found out about this... and back ordered 2!
thanks guys!


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

The following items are on back order until the expected date listed below.
ER Nascar Chassis. (8 + 6 $2.98 $0.00 $17.88 3/30/2009

They are on backorder till end of NEXT month


----------



## tjettim

The Mattel chassis that I have gotten lately are showing
signs that the molds are worn out.One of the traction magnet
retaining rails is real crooked.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

tjettim said:


> The Mattel chassis that I have gotten lately are showing
> signs that the molds are worn out.One of the traction magnet
> retaining rails is real crooked.


And your complaining about a $3 chassis??? The rest of the parts are worth more then $3


----------



## slotnewbie69

could someone post a link?i can not seem to find them on the mattell site,thanks


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225


----------



## slotnewbie69

still can't find the chassis...grrrr not a great site,with no search function...


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

the link I posted should take you directly to the chassis after you pick your country, goto electric & battery racing, then 95312 - Hot Wheels® Electric Racing Dayton 500


----------



## slotnewbie69

i am quite simply having no luck whatsoever with their site.if they can't get it together enough to do a good website,i am not going to waste my time trying to find their products.thanks for the help anyway!


----------



## H.O. racer

I tried the link posted, entered my country, and it took me rigt to them. No problem with the link. Also, you might want to check out the threads; Outstanding Mattel Service (Slot Car General Discussion)& Epay...Good Grief.. (Slot Car Box Stock & Collecting).


----------



## slotnewbie69

okay,finally the link worked.i do not understand why the page didn't come up the first dozen times,but whatever,i found the chassis!good deal,3.27 CAD.are they close to the quality of the tycos?


----------



## jmcafx

Awesome deal! Thanks!


----------



## H.O. racer

The web site may have been overloaded at the time time you tried it. Happens when too many hits occure at one/same time.


----------



## slotnewbie69

must be it,had a hell of a time...how are the mattell chassis?if they are as good as the tycos i may back order some...


----------



## HadaSlot

Now they are really back-ordered after this post. Great deal nonetheless. If they need new tires or whatever, they are cool wide pans.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

They have been on back order since december


----------



## slotnewbie69

wow...are they wide pan?


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

slotnewbie69 said:


> wow...are they wide pan?


yes..


----------



## H.O. racer

Yes their wide pan, but can't you gut them and use the parts on the slim chassis?


----------



## HadaSlot

Here is one that I just cut the bag open. It is in short form but the front axle can be mounted in the front holes. I guess we are the ones that created the backordrer situation.


----------



## twolff

I got a dozen of these last year. Trued the rear tires and tweeked the contact patch on the shoes. Faster than I want for my 4x8, but smoother and quieter than any other mag chassis I've run. My son and I have run a pair until the shoes perforated and had to replace the shoes. The other 10 chassis are still in the box.


----------



## rideinstile

If you're in a hurry for these chassis, there is a guy who is selling them for a reasonable price with reasonable shipping on ebay (Gene's HO slotcar junkyard). These chassis as they come run good out of the bag and are a blast to drive around the track. The tires on them allow them to slide around the turns pretty good. The seller is fantastic to deal with, he ships quickly and is really nice to deal with, I've bought a number of other cars from him, and been extremely happy. :wave:


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

No one can beat the price from Mattel, $21.83 for 6 shipped. I have 35 still saved away an 6 on back order for now( more to order soon). I'm in no hurry to get ripped off on fleapay for these. An the tires on these are junk, make good shelf queen tires is about all if stored on something other than plastic. They are out of round an eat plastic track


----------



## HadaSlot

Boogity, boogity, boogityThe Fray dont run stock anyhow. I don't think the kids will complain if the tires aren't "trued." It is just our job to teach them and race'm with what we got. For cheap compared to most. Waiting for the delay. Ditchin' the traction mags....David


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

H.O. racer said:


> Yes their wide pan, but can't you gut them and use the parts on the slim chassis?


Yes you can all the parts are interchangeable


----------



## Bohh

Can anyone recommend where to get a set of tires and a body for these? My dad and I are starting into HO and we ordered a few of these to widen out the selection of cars we have to race on our track.


----------



## HadaSlot

My email states that I might see them 3/30/09. If we keep ordering it might make it later. I guess I need to race the one's I gots.


----------



## HadaSlot

I am not gonna be a fleabay whore with them. Not until I can get 100 tjets a piece.


----------



## resinmonger

Bohh said:


> Can anyone recommend where to get a set of tires and a body for these? My dad and I are starting into HO and we ordered a few of these to widen out the selection of cars we have to race on our track.


Bob,

Here is a _partial list _of some great people who have Tyco tires, bodies and replacement parts.

Bud's HO Cars has tires at 12 pair for $10. He has Tyco rears and either Tomy or G-Plus fronts that work fine. 

http://www.budshocars.com/

Jag Hobbies has bodies under the Tyco/Mattel heading and tires under the AJs and Super Tires headings. Jag also has spare parts such as pick up shoes which are wear items.

http://www.jaghobbies.com/ho_slot_cars/slot_cars.htm

Lucky Bob's also has both bodies and tires. Look under Tyco-Mattel Bodies. For tires, check out the AJs and Wizzard tire lists. Lucky Bob also has spare parts such as pick up shoes which are wear items.

http://www.lucky-bobs-slot-cars.com/

Penn Valley Hobby Center is the maker of PVT tires. Several shops sell these and list them with a PVT part code. You can get them direct.

http://www.pennvalleyhobbycenter.com/slotcars/supplies/tires/siliconetires.htm

Scale Auto has tires and repair parts. Look under the Mattel-Tyco, Super Tires, and BSRT tabs.

http://www.scaleauto.com/

Slot Car Central has bodies, tires and parts. Click "shop the store" then go to bodies or parts. These will list by manufacturer.

http://slotcarcentral.com/drupal-5/

Slot Car Johhnies is another great source for bodies. This is an Aurora dominated site but look close to find some Tyco goodies.

http://www.slotcarjohnnies.com/

Tom Heister has parts and tires.

http://www.xp77.com/hiester/

For Tyco compatible bodies, you can also check out the ebay store listed below. This company is selling some really nice resin bodies made by Bruce Gavins. These require a little assembly but the castings are nice enough to run without painting them IMHO. I have included a link to a HT thread about them for more info.

http://shop.ebay.com/merchant/**traxs**_W0QQ_nkwZQQ_armrsZ1QQ_fromZQQ_mdoZ

HT Thread:

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=243989

Bob, this is just a starting point. If you expand your collection to Tomy, Life Like or original Aurora cars, there are a dozen or more super people to deal with. I didn't want to overwhelm you with choices.

Enjoy the hobby! :thumbsup:

Russ


----------



## PumaT

*12.99 plus 6.90 Shipping*

This is the Mattel $2.98 chassis, isn't it?

http://cgi.ebay.com/1-TYCO-440X2-wi...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318

Item Number: 260365903440

If that's true, you can get them from here for only $19.89 each. Sounds like a much better deal than waiting.


----------



## GoodwrenchIntim

PumaT said:


> This is the Mattel $2.98 chassis, isn't it?
> 
> http://cgi.ebay.com/1-TYCO-440X2-wi...3286.c0.m14&_trkparms=66:2|65:1|39:1|240:1318
> 
> Item Number: 260365903440
> 
> If that's true, you can get them from here for only $19.89 each. Sounds like a much better deal than waiting.


Bend over an grab your ankles an ask "Are you in yet" at that price


----------



## Car-guy

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Bend over an grab your ankles an ask "Are you in yet" at that price





:thumbsup:


----------



## rudykizuty

GoodwrenchIntim said:


> Bend over an grab your ankles an ask "Are you in yet" at that price


At that price, you should _*know*_ when it's in :freak:


----------



## HadaSlot

$15.00 for 4 is < 1 for $20.00. I will just be patient. I don't have to play with flea bay either. David


----------



## azjammin

*Mattel ER Chassis*

a little late on the bandwagon... but I just ordered a couple of these Chassis to use with an old tyco track that I just acquired. The cars that came with it are pretty trashed...missing parts etc.... and the tires crumbled!

hope they arrive soon!!!!


----------



## bobhch

*zoom, zoom*



azjammin said:


> a little late on the bandwagon... but I just ordered a couple of these Chassis to use with an old tyco track that I just acquired. The cars that came with it are pretty trashed...missing parts etc.... and the tires crumbled!
> 
> hope they arrive soon!!!!


Hey have fun with these new Tyco cars and welcome to HT.

Bob...your fun is just starting...zilla


----------



## AfxToo

These Mattel chassis are still one of, if not the best, deals going in our hobby.


----------



## azjammin

*Mattel Chassis*

Got the chassis about 3-4 days after I ordered!!! had to modify some fenders on a couple of vette bodies to make em fit without rubbing the tires... and been racing them... but I do not really like the tires... I want to find some of the sponge rubber tires. what about the silicon tires? anyone try those?


----------



## LeeRoy98

Got to Frank the Racer and get some Super Tires for the Tyco 440x2 and you will be all set. Check to make sure the axle is not bent and the hubs are round. Check the front axles, tires, and hugs also.

Gary
AKA LeeRoy98
www.marioncountyraceway.com


----------



## cwbam

$4.00 car with ship
Stock P3 axle set (complete front & rear axles 1 set) $5.00 
get some magnets from Goodwrench88
quite the car for way under $20.00


----------



## hefer

So you can get a whole chassis for $2.98 or one pickup shoe for $1.98? I'm confused! Do you get one shoe or a couple dozen at that price?


----------



## NTxSlotCars

You get a pair of shoes at that price. 
Friend of mine ordered some out of curiosity.
Phunny math, huh?


----------



## slotcarman12078

I guess we now know where the big manufacturing cost is!! :lol::tongue::jest::freak:


----------



## Boosted-Z71

I just picked up 6, they arrived in just about 1 week, what a deal.

Boosted 
Greentown, IN


----------



## bobhch

*Have lots of TYCO DAWG bodies to paint up this summer...*



Boosted-Z71 said:


> I just picked up 6, they arrived in just about 1 week, what a deal.
> 
> Boosted
> Greentown, IN


I just ordered 6 last week and they got here in about a week also. They accidently sent me 7 chassis...Sweet !!!!! 

Bob...getting a bag full now...zilla


----------



## alpink

I got mine today. next time I am gonna call and get a lot more and hopefully a better price for larger quantity. bobhch, I think that seventh chassis was supposed to be in my package! ROFLMFAO


----------



## Boosted-Z71

Or in my package, I never get the breaks like that. 

Boosted


----------



## NTxSlotCars

I got a rock.


----------



## clydeomite

Howdy:
I had a Mattel chassi sitting here and was planning on putting the innards into a Tyco Indy chassis. After I took a good look they are the same width without the wings and side supports to the wings. So I cut off the wings and supports and trimmed down the body mount tabs and whammo i had a Mattel Indy chassis ready to go plus you have the option of a long wheelbase car to boot. But if you want to run a Indy type body you need to cut some on the front of the chassis for it to fit right . So anyone looking for Indy Chassis they are real easy to make and very cheap at 3 bux each . Just thought I would share.
Clyde-0-Mite


----------



## bobhch

*Just lucky I guess...*



alpink said:


> I got mine today. next time I am gonna call and get a lot more and hopefully a better price for larger quantity. bobhch, I think that seventh chassis was supposed to be in my package! ROFLMFAO


 1,2,3,4,5,6,7 

Bob...won a Honda 80 from the local arcade when I was just a youth also...zilla


----------



## gomanvongo

I've been buying these for a while now, and they're great. I've found that the tires can even be salvaged: try switching the rears from one of these sets to a lifelike rear wheel set, nd then using the lifelike's on your new mattell chassies. The slightly larger lifelike rim seems to put the mattell tires more firmly on the road, and the lifelike tires work fine on the mattell wheels. (also you can just do a full rear end swap - they interchnge)

sorry if this is repeated info, I only skimmed the posts on my way through 


john


----------



## alpink

thanx goman


----------



## bobhch

*Bumping this...*

Just ordered 6 more...still a great deal!! :thumbsup::thumbsup:

Bob...cheap fun...zilla


----------



## 440

Is there an updated link to these cars? I've been trying to buy these cars for a while and haven't been able to find them. The link from the first page of this thread is no good.


----------



## TK Solver

440, use that link. It will take you to the Mattel replacement parts online catalog. Give your country and click next. Then search for slot car. From there, choose Hot Wheels Electric Racing and the $2.98 chassis will show up.


----------



## 440

Thanks. I finally saw the how-to on the second page. Quite a confusing site Mattel has there. I'll be ordering several of these chassis myself.


----------



## Arless

boy o boy old old post, maybe no ones interested in ho slot car racing anymore!!!


----------



## 70ss

Not old just ongoing.


----------



## GenevaDirt

Ordered 6 and got them in about a week....came home today and there they were. Time to order more....woo hooo.


----------



## alpink

tough time fitting some of the TYCO bodies on em though.


----------



## GenevaDirt

alpink said:


> tough time fitting some of the TYCO bodies on em though.


I have a pretty big hammer and rubber bands.....any body will fit.....lol


----------



## Grandcheapskate

alpink said:


> tough time fitting some of the TYCO bodies on em though.


Which bodies? These should be completely compatible with normal Tyco 440/440x2 chassis. The only bodies I have had a hard time fitting to 440x2 chassis have been Curvehugger/HP-2 bodies.

Joe


----------



## 440

Just ordered four of these.


----------



## alpink

bump bump bump


----------



## [email protected]

Oh boy this economy is really going to hell in a hand basket. The Mattel chassis are now $4. :freak: 

Still a good deal just means I will order two less when I call and order 10 instead of 12. :thumbsup:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Just remember, these Mattel Chassis w/motor, ain't No Tyco chassis ! IE- they may look like a Tyco, and are fast w/very low ohm arms, but the quality, and materials used, are not the same....Caveat Emptor !
PS- and it's Not just the Wheels/Tires I'm talking about....


----------



## [email protected]

I know the plastics are softer, tires suck, and they flex a ton more.

On my budget they are ok. I just order tires with them.


----------



## SouthLyonBen

Yeah they are kinda "so-so" I've gutted a few for parts but for the price the ones I've gotten aren't so bad. I mean they are cheaper than a "tune up kit" for your tycos


----------



## Hornet

They're good cars to rob parts from for Mega G's:thumbsup:
Brushes/springs and arms all work in a Mega G:wave:
Rick


----------



## bobhch

*Mattel is still selling $4.00 chassis...*



GoodwrenchIntim said:


> https://store.mattel.com/CatalogBrowser.aspx?cmd=local&cat=139&sec=9225


I just ordered 4 more orders of 6 cars at $4.00 each and the link on the first page of this thread works. Post #15 

They came to the door right away!!

Bob...still going...zilla


----------



## [email protected]

You do know if you call you can order more than 6 and the shipping is cheaper. At least it was for my last order of 20 last Nov,


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Damn tires !*

I just discovered a boo-boo I Made a year or so ago... ie- at one point I changed the tires off some of these chassis I got, and kept the tires, well.... at some point I swapped out a pair of tires onto the front wheels of an old Tyco HP7 with rotted tires and ABS Plastic wheels- Doh ! I just looked at this Shelf queen yesterday, and WTF !? .... Those Mattel Tires MELTED the HP7 Front Wheels ! ....fyi- they were just a bubbly MESS now, completely destroyed ! Grrrr....


----------



## slotcarman12078

Buried somewhere in the HT library is a thread or two regarding the toxic, track eating Mattell tires. This is the first I've seen of them eating rims though.

Found one of them.. http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/showthread.php?t=192012&highlight=track+eating+tires


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

Joe, I knew about them melting track, and I already had the rear tires melt into my Timex display case last year, but, I figured the rims would be ok, MY BAD ! It seems the New Mattel Rims are a nylon material and un-affected(how convenient), while as the older Tyco stuff used plain old Styrene/ABS plastic like the Track etc.


----------



## eastside johnny

Buy the chassis, use them for parts to rebuild your older cars......throw away the tires.
(Good source for parts!)
Buy the chassis and run them........first throw away the tires & replace them with your choice ( Gel Claws work good)
I mention the Gel Claws because a few of our "House Car" series use these chassis with the Gel Claws front & rear and they perform great.


----------



## Bubba 123

eastside johnny said:


> Buy the chassis, use them for parts to rebuild your older cars......throw away the tires.
> (Good source for parts!)
> Buy the chassis and run them........first throw away the tires & replace them with your choice ( Gel Claws work good)
> I mention the Gel Claws because a few of our "House Car" series use these chassis with the Gel Claws front & rear and they perform great.


I use gel-claws on my 1/32 Eldon cars....
work GREAT!! & NO melt/what ever issues..

"VIVA La Gel-Claws!!!"....

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Bubba 123

Ralphthe3rd said:


> Joe, I knew about them melting track, and I already had the rear tires melt into my Timex display case last year, but, I figured the rims would be ok, MY BAD ! It seems the New Mattel Rims are a nylon material and un-affected(how convenient), while as the older Tyco stuff used plain old Styrene/ABS plastic like the Track etc.


OMG!!! R-3 :-(
but TY 4 the head's up .....

Ralph, didn't u win a free breakfast @ Bob Evens or equal-2 last year????
thought I saw yer smile'n face there on your thread a ways back???
or is my Alzheimer's acting up w/ my meds again??? :freak:

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## Ralphthe3rd

*Free Breakfast ?*



Bubba 123 said:


> OMG!!! R-3 :-(
> but TY 4 the head's up .....
> 
> *Ralph, didn't u win a free breakfast @ Bob Evens or equal-2 last year????
> thought I saw yer smile'n face there on your thread a ways back???
> or is my Alzheimer's acting up w/ my meds again??? *:freak:
> 
> Bubba 123 :wave:


  Ummmm.... No  it wasn't me ?!...wish it was tho


----------

